# It is now safe to turn off your computer.



## hat (Aug 27, 2009)

My 2nd computer, listed as "Coppermine" in my specs, gets the "it is now safe to turn off your computer" message when I shut it down, instead of just automatically turning off like my primary "Kuma" computer. Also, Kuma goes through the shut down process when I press the power button. Coppermine simply does nothing, unless I hold it in long enough for it to send the killswitch signal to the motherboard.

I would like Coppermine to automatically shut down when I go through the windows shut down process like Kuma does. Also I would like it to do this when I hit the power button, just like Kuma.

Both systems are running Windows XP, although different variants. Kuma runs Pro x64, Coppermine rune Home x86.


----------



## BroBQ (Aug 27, 2009)

You can go to power options and select the option that says "what to do when you hit the power button"


----------



## twilyth (Aug 27, 2009)

There is an option in bios to determine the behavior of the power switch but I don't remember if that was common at that time.


----------



## hat (Aug 27, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> You can go to power options and select the option that says "what to do when you hit the power button"



There is no such option in the power options on that computer



twilyth said:


> There is an option in bios to determine the behavior of the power switch but I don't remember if that was common at that time.



Hm... I'll have to look sometime

I read somewhere else that some older computers were AT and don't listen for signals from the operating system or power button to do the shutdown process automatically.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 27, 2009)

I've had a bad Windows Updates and bad optical (IDE) drives cause that.

It could also be caused by motherboard/power supply issues.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 27, 2009)

Here is some good info. Scroll down to "It's Now Safe To Turn Off Your Computer".
http://www.theeldergeek.com/shutdown_issues_in_xp.htm

Some others:http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/articles/5tips.mspx
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=317371


----------



## BroBQ (Aug 27, 2009)

hat said:


> There is no such option in the power options on that computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its an option on both XP and Vista


----------



## KainXS (Aug 27, 2009)

this is usually a acpi problem

if it always said it its probably because your pc dosen't switch off automaically, meaning its your psu, or the motherboard is too old to support it


----------



## JC316 (Aug 27, 2009)

Your probably too young to remember, but Windows 95 did this. You had to wait for it to say that, then you hit the switch. It's probably a setting in the bios or windows.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 27, 2009)

I remember that crap back when I had my old k6 pc


----------



## MKmods (Aug 27, 2009)

95Viper said:


> Here is some good info. Scroll down to "It's Now Safe To Turn Off Your Computer".
> http://www.theeldergeek.com/shutdown_issues_in_xp.htm
> 
> Some others:http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/articles/5tips.mspx
> http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=317371



thanks for that, all my new comps have been fine but every once in a while an old one shows up with that prob..


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 27, 2009)

95Viper said:


> Here is some good info. Scroll down to "It's Now Safe To Turn Off Your Computer".
> http://www.theeldergeek.com/shutdown_issues_in_xp.htm
> get rid of it is now safe to turn off your computer
> Some others:http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/articles/5tips.mspx
> http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=317371



that helped. thanks a lot.


----------



## BroBQ (Aug 27, 2009)

JC316 said:


> Your probably too young to remember, but Windows 95 did this. You had to wait for it to say that, then you hit the switch. It's probably a setting in the bios or windows.



Its in Windows. This wasnt a feature in 95. This started in xp 

http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/5219/826200995242pm.png


----------



## Cheeseball (Aug 27, 2009)

No, Windows 95 did this. This is when the ATX standard for casings and power supplies was still young and frolicky.


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 27, 2009)

yeah, this feature started in windows 95. If you're using AT type of power supply, you will need to wait for the "It is now safe to turn off your computer" screen before turning off the computer.


----------



## BroBQ (Aug 27, 2009)

These were the power management options in Windows 95. You could not setup the power button to either shut down, sleep, etc in Windows 95 or 98. 

http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/1332/8272009112821am.png


----------



## newbie001 (Aug 27, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> These were the power management options in Windows 95. You could not setup the power button to either shut down, sleep, etc in Windows 95 or 98.
> 
> http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/1332/8272009112821am.png



You can't see it there. You will need to enter the BIOS if you want to change the settings.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 27, 2009)

its because your psu dosent have the capability to turn itself off


----------



## twilyth (Aug 27, 2009)

I miss those massive switches on the PC XT, where you needed a minimum of 5ft-lbs of force to throw the switch and it made that satisfying 'smack'.  At the time they looked wimpy.  'Ooo, look at the cute little red switch.  Ahwwww.'

It's the metrosexification of the universe man.  Remember when the Sears ads would try to sell you a power tool that looked like it could be a stand-in for the jaws of life and you got just a little bit hard seeing a real man work that monster?  Go ahead and deny it.  I know you're lying.


----------



## BroBQ (Aug 27, 2009)

this is pointless ...


----------



## mudkip (Aug 27, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> this is pointless ...









not any more


----------

